# How much HP can you get from a K04?



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

I'm going to install a K04 with in the week and I am wandering what is most you can get out of a K04?...I've heard numbers ranging from 230, 240, 250-300 crank Hp. I have speculation on some of these numbers can someone clarify, and if possible state what you have to do to achieve these numbers.
I appreciate any comments or suggestions.
Thanks,


----------



## borisu (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (Don R)*

I smell the storm comming


----------



## turbovw18 (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (borisu)*

this is the calm before...
i've seen ko3 numbers that i thought were ko4... and i've seen ko4 and thought... why is that dyno so low? but personally i have no idea what HP the direct bolt on is.
we'll let others discuss...


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (Don R)*

I think u can get somewhere close to 225 whp with the other bolt ons and the correct settings ... put some giggle gas on there and u will reach your 300 HP mark


----------



## borisu (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (Don R)*

Well since nobody bothered to help our comrad I will try to explain:
It is said that the K04-01 will get you to max 250-260 crank HP with all the mods like K04 software DP, CAI, DV, etc. If you manage to slap on an Audi TT K04 it can give you about 290-300 cranck HP. But for the money it aint worth doing.
I went by a K04 road cause I decided if I change my K03 to a bolt on it would rather be a K04 than K03sport. So far I haven't got the software and DP installed but once I get that I will share with my experience. 
If you want to get more than reliable 250 cranck HP don't bother with K04-01. If you try to push it over that limit it will die very soon.


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (borisu)*

I appreciate the info....Would the Audi TT K04 be a direct bolt on?
Thanks,


----------



## SLI (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (Don R)*

No...

_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_I appreciate the info....Would the Audi TT K04 be a direct bolt on?
Thanks,


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_I appreciate the info....Would the Audi TT K04 be a direct bolt on?
Thanks,

i think its shaped differently. I hope somebody has pictures of the different inlet styles


----------



## borisu (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (hugemikeyd)*

http://www.gtiworld.fsnet.co.uk/page1.htm
Audi TT K04 is a totally different beast!


----------



## Tonysjet (Sep 3, 2000)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (SLI)*

I have been dealing with ko4's for a year now so let me tell you my story. Frist let me start with I have a 00 jetta AWD with a 2.5 DP and 2.5Catback with a few outher mods. I went ko4 lats May and got GIAC ko4 chip to go with it. My car never ran right it would go into limp mode it just did not run right and I had a VW dealer put in the turbo. I tryed and tryed to get help from GIAC and I was told that thay new something was not right with the AWD ko4 chip and was working on it. At full boost I was over 21psi like up around 26psi and It would come dowen to like 18-19psi. The car just felt like I was killing her. and just in the last 2 weeks My turbo has gone on me. So I went and got a new Ko4 and a new chip to. Now I run a Wett chip and my car runs like it's brand new and boost is 18psi. It's like night and day to the GIAC. I had my car on the dyno with the GIAC and I put down 210whp. I have not put my car on the dyno yet to see the new set up but will do soon.


----------



## gilbertc (May 2, 2003)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (SLI)*

where's the best place to buy a K-04 for this upgrade?


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (gilbertc)*

I'm not sure I had the parts manager at the VW Dealer get the direct Bolt on K04


----------



## gilbertc (May 2, 2003)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (Don R)*

what's the p/n for this direct bolt-on?


----------



## borisu (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (gilbertc)*

MJM-Turbos! Just joking!








He used to provide the cheapest K04's but not when it was discovered that he f$#ks people I wouldn't buy anything from him! There is Kinetic Motorsport in Canada but I don't know anything about them. There have been stories on this forum that somebody in Florida makes K04 from K03 for $300 but you will have to search for it. It was a recent thread with something like "MJM [email protected]#ked me" or something.


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (gilbertc)*

Transverse K04 Turbocharger (upgrade for K03'ers, not the TT225 part)
K04-9500001 (K04 turbo actually the KKK part number, not VW's)
AWD K03 Turbocharger
06A 145 704 A
(Bosch k03-026 cb5015295 5304 101 5066)
AWW K03 Turbocharger
06A 145 704 S 
AEB K03 Turbocharger
058 145 703 L
Note about turbos: an "X" at the end of the part number indicates a rebuilt unit.
Transverse Turbo Swap Parts
1J0 253 115 A (Turbo-DP Gasket)
N 907 678 01 Studs (x4)
058 145 791 Washers (x4)
N 013 812 8 Washers (x2)
058 145 757 B Gasket
06A 253 039 E Gasket
Kenetic MotorSPORT would be the best way to go
http://www.kineticmotorsport.com/home.php
check this out: http://pocketrocket.ca/pu.htm
_Modified by Don R at **** PM 5-14-2003_


_Modified by Don R at 4:20 PM 5-14-2003_


----------



## TheFNMan (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (Tonysjet)*

damm awd hard to dyno


----------



## Gambit (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (Don R)*









I like my K04








I wonder what I could do with the K04-06


----------



## slickstick (Feb 24, 2002)

Those are some nice numbers Rudy,
What chip??


----------



## Jeckyll (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (borisu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *borisu* »_MJM-Turbos! Just joking!








He used to provide the cheapest K04's but not when it was discovered that he f$#ks people I wouldn't buy anything from him! There is Kinetic Motorsport in Canada but I don't know anything about them. There have been stories on this forum that somebody in Florida makes K04 from K03 for $300 but you will have to search for it. It was a recent thread with something like "MJM [email protected]#ked me" or something.

Kinietic = 1/2 of Momentum (for those of you who've been around).
Shawn van Neer has been around for some time, he's still doing the installs.
Shawn #2 (forget his last name







) now runs Momentum Motor Parts.
So I'd say Kinetic is reasonably trustworthy








Kinetic website: http://kineticmotorsport.com/home.php


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (Gambit)*

This is a K04 from an Audi TT though, there is a difference between with the K04-01 upgrade for the Golf IV.
It would be nice to see a dyno read with an AWD APR 93 Oct chip /w 3" downpipe setup.
Anyone....anyone?


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (Don R)*

i thought the difference was the output part of it, like it was a different shape...


----------



## Gambit (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (hugemikeyd)*

The TT turbo is completely different looking then the K04-001 - it uses different exhaust manifold, different downpipe, different oil and coolant lines and the numbers above ARE from Audi TT with APR chip running 93 octane program.


----------



## Rusty24 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (Don R)*

i had the same set up you described with my K04 for 1 week with the K04 it s was very powerful but when i put the GIAC K04 software it was much more Agressive i like it but i dont think my Turbo do








_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_This is a K04 from an Audi TT though, there is a difference between with the K04-01 upgrade for the Golf IV.
It would be nice to see a dyno read with an AWD APR 93 Oct chip /w 3" downpipe setup.
Anyone....anyone?


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (Rusty24)*

How would you compare the difference in gains between the K03 /w AWD GIAC chip /w 3" DP to the K04 Same setup?...I wonder if there is a significant difference???

_Modified by Don R at 11:57 PM 5-14-2003_


_Modified by Don R at 12:03 AM 5-15-2003_


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (Rusty24)*

Would it be a good idea to upgrade the injectors with the K04?...


----------



## Jeckyll (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (Don R)*

Injector upgrade would probably not be necessary with a K04-001 given that even the ATP StageII kit doesn't upgrade the injectors. Which is why it's in a similar performance range as the K04 upgrade


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (Jeckyll)*

Very true...thanks for the insight...i just hope this K04 is worth it.


----------



## Rusty24 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (Don R)*

Dont worry about that the difference is night and Day before i install my Kit eveybody told me the K04 does not worth the $$ but you ll keep on smiling after the install well maybe the Life of the K04 is Limited that s the only problem i think because 1Year is Very short









_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_How would you compare the difference in gains between the K03 /w AWD GIAC chip /w 3" DP to the K04 Same setup?...I wonder if there is a significant difference???

_Modified by Don R at 11:57 PM 5-14-2003_

_Modified by Don R at 12:03 AM 5-15-2003_


----------



## free_footose (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (Rusty24)*

My K04 was probably the biggest waste of money I ever spent.
Waste of time on the install, chip, reliability... all http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
BTW, Don't expect anywhere over 240 @ the crank 


_Modified by free_footose at 7:42 AM 5-15-2003_


----------



## borisu (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (free_footose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *free_footose* »_My K04 was probably the biggest waste of money I ever spent.
Waste of time on the install, chip, reliability... all http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
BTW, Don't expect anywhere over 240 @ the crank 

even with all other usual mods like DP, CAI, etc.? 
_Modified by free_footose at 7:42 AM 5-15-2003_


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (borisu)*

A K03 Sport will get you to 240 crank with all the bolt ons. And so will a K04.


----------



## Rusty24 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (free_footose)*

Well it depend what you did to run it straight yes there is a lot of problem but when you resolve them all it s fine i didnt put mine on Dyno yet my friend car is well moded did it Last summer it was 217HP @ the wheel @ the RMR contest for Sure it s not 300WHP STAGE III car but its way more powerfull than other 1.8T
it s just my .02cents









_Quote, originally posted by *free_footose* »_My K04 was probably the biggest waste of money I ever spent.
Waste of time on the install, chip, reliability... all http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
BTW, Don't expect anywhere over 240 @ the crank 

_Modified by free_footose at 7:42 AM 5-15-2003_


----------



## SLI (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (Rusty24)*

I wouldn't take that RMR dyno day seriously. The dyno numbers that day were pretty messed up. I question the accuracy of that portable dyno on that day. Some cars were dyno'ing with rediculous outrageous HP figures...
Aside from that, 217WHP from the former RMR Neuspeed K04 project car does seem a bit high.


_Quote, originally posted by *Rusty24* »_Well it depend what you did to run it straight yes there is a lot of problem but when you resolve them all it s fine i didnt put mine on Dyno yet my friend car is well moded did it Last summer it was 217HP @ the wheel @ the RMR contest for Sure it s not 300WHP STAGE III car but its way more powerfull than other 1.8T
it s just my .02cents


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (Rusty24)*

why does a Ko4 fail after a year?


----------



## Rusty24 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (SLI)*

well maybe this Dyno was meesed Up but for sure all well moded K04 are putting more than 200HP @ the wheel 
then why the K04 are diying after 1 year it s only when you use them with GIAC K04 software they say it s too Powerfull for it too much boost. i don t know i m using a GIAC K04 too so i ll be sure of it in 1 year


----------



## Tonysjet (Sep 3, 2000)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (hugemikeyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hugemikeyd* »_why does a Ko4 fail after a year?

boost to high http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## SLI (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (Rusty24)*

I see a K04 "CLGL12 vs. CLK02" encounter in the near future...HEHEHE.

_Quote, originally posted by *Rusty24* »_well maybe this Dyno was meesed Up but for sure all well moded K04 are putting more than 200HP @ the wheel 
then why the K04 are diying after 1 year it s only when you use them with GIAC K04 software they say it s too Powerfull for it too much boost. i don t know i m using a GIAC K04 too so i ll be sure of it in 1 year


----------



## Rusty24 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (SLI)*

hehe man i hope it ll be this Monday @ Napi







by the way my clutch start slipping







my car is only 23000KM








_Quote, originally posted by *SLI* »_I see a K04 "CLGL12 vs. CLK02" encounter in the near future...HEHEHE.


----------



## SLI (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (Rusty24)*

dang...23000KM
you drive too hard!!!








i want to do the swap this weekend, but we'll have to see...

_Quote, originally posted by *Rusty24* »_hehe man i hope it ll be this Monday @ Napi







by the way my clutch start slipping







my car is only 23000KM


----------



## Rusty24 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (SLI)*

do it do it do it







i need to install my Coilover too i m pissed with this 4X4 thing i hope i ll see a difference 

_Quote, originally posted by *SLI* »_dang...23000KM
you drive too hard!!!








i want to do the swap this weekend, but we'll have to see...


----------



## SLI (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (Rusty24)*

You have too much $$$, i can't compete with you...










_Quote, originally posted by *Rusty24* »_do it do it do it







i need to install my Coilover too i m pissed with this 4X4 thing i hope i ll see a difference


----------



## Rusty24 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (SLI)*

LOL man what are you talking about your car is 10 times moded more than mine now i need a new clutch kit +Quaife LSD but i have 00$$$$ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *SLI* »_You have too much $$$, i can't compete with you...


----------



## SLI (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (Rusty24)*

You have 0$$$ yet you have coilovers...HEHEHE.
I'll let you know if the swap is ready for monday.
Better for that clutch to go down while racing and battling for victory!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *Rusty24* »_LOL man what are you talking about your car is 10 times moded more than mine now i need a new clutch kit +Quaife LSD but i have 00$$$$ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Rusty24 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (SLI)*

if i knew that my Clutch is diying i would have ordered a clutch and LSD instead of the Coil but now i m screwd







but for you just prepare all your stuff before you start the installation check all your studs ,gaps,and gasket and change them all even if they are in good shape it ll cost about 50$cdn for all the hardware from the Dealer and then let s have fun @ Napi
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Quote, originally posted by *SLI* »_You have 0$$$ yet you have coilovers...HEHEHE.
I'll let you know if the swap is ready for monday.
Better for that clutch to go down while racing and battling for victory!!!


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (Rusty24)*

i thought that a Ko4 was designed for more boost, no?
I guess its just bigger


----------



## SLI (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: How much HP can you get from a K04? (Rusty24)*

i'm changing *ALL* the washers and gaskets and studs...it's $10-15 max...except the banjo bolts (they're $100 CDN each!!!)

_Quote, originally posted by *Rusty24* »_if i knew that my Clutch is diying i would have ordered a clutch and LSD instead of the Coil but now i m screwd







but for you just prepare all your stuff before you start the installation check all your studs ,gaps,and gasket and change them all even if they are in good shape it ll cost about 50$cdn for all the hardware from the Dealer and then let s have fun @ Napi
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

I'm not looking for crazy power...I'm looking for a notch above the AWD K03...I don't think I have to worry about my K04 going with the APR 93 Oct...or should I?.....I'll cancel the order right now..It's on back order.


----------



## jetta3dub (Sep 10, 2006)

best place iv found has been ebay supprisingly. u just have to look out for the cheap stuff


----------



## ParanoidPJK (Dec 3, 2009)

jetta3dub said:


> best place iv found has been ebay supprisingly. u just have to look out for the cheap stuff


Woah, 7 year bump.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

with a TT225 with the haldex connector pulled I dynoed 255whp & 288tq @ a little over 20psi with your common bolt-ons. this is a k04-023 though.


----------



## Hadams1515 (Jan 21, 2021)

Even though this thread is long gone, I was wondering what the cheapest way to make 250-300chp for a 2005 Audi a4 while still being reliable. that's all I know about the specs. I was looking at the k04 as that is what the first couple of forums said would be perfect, but lately, I've heard that the k04 has problems. if somebody could tell me what they recommend that would be perfect. and if you do recommend the k04 could you tell me what car it is out of so I can go do some extra research before I sell my car the devil.


----------



## Hadams1515 (Jan 21, 2021)

I would also like to add that i do not have the car yet, it is still an idea, and I don't have the greatest mechanical skill so something more or less simple would be perfect and that is why I am leaning to go to the route of the k04.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Choose 2::

Cheap
Fast
Reliable

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadams1515 (Jan 21, 2021)

I guess fast and reliable, I wasn't expecting a reply so soon.


----------



## MiltDoggie (Jun 30, 2020)

Fast and Reliable? Lol prepare to spend a healthy amount on upgrading the block.

But on a serious note, people have run 250whp from a KO4 on stock engine block


----------



## Hadams1515 (Jan 21, 2021)

I never thought the block would have issues, isn't it an iron block? I just found a car for $3600 with no issues, which is way cheaper than I expected. With that news, I will probably go with the k04 as it is cheaper. idk though, it is still an idea.


----------



## BoostedHatchback (Jun 21, 2020)

There is always the hybrid k04's as well. Check out the GTTx-052, Frankenturbo f21 kit or the TTE280 hybrid. These will yield more of a power increase if that's what your looking for. Just an idea...

The block its self can take the power. It is the connecting rods that seem to bend around 300wtq so keep that in mind.


----------



## Hadams1515 (Jan 21, 2021)

well, there is always more room for power, thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## Hadams1515 (Jan 21, 2021)

is there anything else I should be concerned about? I heard the clutch and the motor mounts aren't supposed to be that good once you start modding, and the injectors can't hold with the power.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Do rods, aged 625 fasteners, stock pistons(get them sonic cleaned and weight matched), steel tool wrist pin, oem rings, Calico bearings. But have a machine shop do it. If you can get your entire clutch setup together and have it balanced with the crank, etc. It'll do wonders. 

New oil pump, oil filter housing, etc. 

Stainless exhaust valves minimum, but do upgraded springs.

Good manifold, modern hybrid k04, distilled water, quality front mount and piping, go speed density on ignitron, 4 bar map, upgraded intake manifold. Run 22-24psi, no more so you have better iat's and egt's. Cos little turbos do throw lava.


Or just put rid and fresh rings and bearings in it in the garage and see where it goes and how long. Never know. 

You'll be very happy. It'll be a very fun car. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MiltDoggie (Jun 30, 2020)

@Vegeta Gti 

Do you run the Ignitron Standalone ECU from Hungary? Ignitron ECU

I see you constantly mentioned Ignitron however I can't tell if you mean the ECU or something else as Ignitron isn't very known in the US but more known here in Europe (on Audi-Sport lot's of people run Ignitron). 
How does it perform? You like it?

I haven't read your build thread thoroughly so I do apologize if the information is there.


----------

